# Revised form 14653



## Liberated (Aug 16, 2016)

Hello, 

I have read through many posts regarding the Streamline program and process, but I have seen little commentary on the revision of the form 14653 (Revised in January 2016) that is asking for much more details as to why you have been non-compliant in proving if you were non-willfull or not. 

Does anyone have any experience with this new form and any strategies as to how to deal with it?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

Liberated said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have read through many posts regarding the Streamline program and process, but I have seen little commentary on the revision of the form 14653 (Revised in January 2016) that is asking for much more details as to why you have been non-compliant in proving if you were non-willfull or not.
> 
> ...


My opinion only:

14653 is designed to give the IRS evidence of "wilfulness" that will stand up in court if they decide to prosecute. The first version didn't give enough detail to withstand court scrutiny, so it was revised to get as much concrete detail as possible.

My conclusion: No point filing Streamlined if you owe no tax or only a small amount; better to file late or amended returns. If you do file Streamlined, lay it on with a trowel, giving as much detail as possible.


----------



## LC3622 (Jan 8, 2014)

Exactly my conclusion on the revised certification form. They want to extract as much info out of you as possible and if they see anything they can claim "wilful" in court, they will just try to use these facts against you in court to get fines/penalties. I do not see any other reason for these changes.


----------

